# 92fs / 96 / m9 extended slide release



## magicrodger (Mar 26, 2020)

I have created an extended slide release for my 92fs. It is similar to what is available for 1911's. 
Anybody interested in getting one? It's great for easier mag changes since you don't have to move your whole hand
to release the slide. ( over-sized mag release buttons are available from Beretta ) 
[email protected]


----------

